# More Pix of the gold...



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

got bored today...took the cam and shot some pix......high quality pix

enjoy


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

hell yeah nice shots, sweet ass spilo you got.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful fish and awesome camera work








How long have you had the lucky bamboo in there for; are they fully submerged?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Really nice pics..More yellow than gold looks good..!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

fishofury said:


> Beautiful fish and awesome camera work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...they are fully submerge...and they have been in there for a week...and I thought they looked good..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i think it looks good too. it's food for thought. let us know if the bamboo flourishes or croaks in there. your spilo looks bueno too.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Very Nice S. Maculatus!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

more


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Very Nice S. Maculatus!
> [snapback]900525[/snapback]​


I don't think itz a mac...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Amazing pis and Spilo.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome fish.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, great pics! and nice fish
i'm glad I dont have dial up........


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

A couple of features stick out :

1. Yellow/ goldish belly color 
2. lack of humeral spot
3. black band on terminal end (spilo has the band midway)

But yes this classification has been debated in the piranha species identification.



> I don't think itz a mac...
> [snapback]900530[/snapback]​


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish. good job at taking pics.







looks great.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

[quote name='HOLLYWOOD' date='Feb 20 2005, 06:33 AM']
A couple of features stick out :

1. Yellow/ goldish belly color 
2. lack of humeral spot
3. black band on terminal end (spilo has the band midway)

But yes this classification has been debated in the piranha species identification.



> if that is a mac...what is this one?...this is a different fish


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

This are nice sharp pics from i think a beautiful spilo ?? , you are a lucky man x-J-x
















Here some pics from a s.spiloptura in the "Igarape shop" in Paris , i was there 3 weeks ago









View attachment 50087

View attachment 50088


Greets stingray


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The only debate has been with hobbyists. S. maculatus has a subterminal band that graduates to the tail edge into a black band, sometimes with a faint hyaline edge. S. spilopleura has a subterminal band throughout its entire life. Hollywood covered the other subtle differences. The photos are of adult and juvenile S. maculatus. The juvenile phase tail has not changed, but will in time.

The true S. spilopleura is rarely seen because pet shops and other dealers have not caught up with the changes. Or have trouble with the changes because of the tail. So you will see this fish still being sold as S. spilopleura even though its S. maculatus.

If your fish is over 6 inches and still has a very prominent midline tail band with a humeral spot, generally reddish belly, elongated body and bulldog type head, then likely you have S. spilopleura. If your fish is discoid, yellow belly no humeral spot, sometimes with sometimes without black tips on the fins, then you have S. maculatus. In a few cases S. maculatus will show a temporary humeral spot, but that fades with age or water conditions. S. spilopleura keeps it throughout its life.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is photo from the description of S. maculatus vs S. spilopleura, Jegu:


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Must thank you hastatus for this very good information


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> The only debate has been with hobbyists. S. maculatus has a subterminal band that graduates to the tail edge into a black band, sometimes with a faint hyaline edge. S. spilopleura has a subterminal band throughout its entire life. Hollywood covered the other subtle differences. The photos are of adult and juvenile S. maculatus. The juvenile phase tail has not changed, but will in time.
> 
> The true S. spilopleura is rarely seen because pet shops and other dealers have not caught up with the changes. Or have trouble with the changes because of the tail. So you will see this fish still being sold as S. spilopleura even though its S. maculatus.
> 
> ...


so they are really maculatus?...both of those fish are over 8"...here are some more pix of the 1st fish w/ flash


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes those are S. maculatus. If that were True S. spilopleura, it would have a prominient humeral spot. The tail band would be thicker in the middle of the tail not thin towards the edge like the one in your photo. That photo is a classic example of S. maculatus. There are a few geo-forms and is more widespread than S. spilopleura than original believed.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> Yes those are S. maculatus. If that were True S. spilopleura, it would have a prominient humeral spot. The tail band would be thicker in the middle of the tail not thin towards the edge like the one in your photo. That photo is a classic example of S. maculatus. There are a few geo-forms and is more widespread than S. spilopleura than original believed.
> [snapback]901150[/snapback]​


I can see what you meant...I checked the pinned thread...and I can see the differences...thanks much Frank...i'm a little disappointed that itz not a spilo...

and Thank you for bursting my bubble....





















............now i'm gonna have to fine a real spilo


----------

